# [SOLVED] fdisk does not see partition with windows

## dolohow

Hi

Previously when I'm using genkernel to set configuration for kernel this problem does not exists.

I have 2.6.34-r12 kernel and when I typed in console "fdisk -l" I have only visual on Linux partition:

```
Dysk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, bajtów: 79998918144

głowic: 255, sektorów/ścieżkę: 63, cylindrów: 9725

Jednostka = cylindrów, czyli 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bajtów

Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 512

Rozmiar we/wy (minimalny/optymalny) w bajtach: 512 / 512

Identyfikator dysku: 0x613bd760

Urządzenie Rozruch   Początek      Koniec   Bloków   ID  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          13      104422   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14          44      249007+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3              45        1232     9542610   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            1233        9725    68220022+  83  Linux

```

But I have Windows hard disk too, why fdisk does not see ntfs partition.

I'm using this tutorial to set configuration kernel

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NTFS-3G

.config

http://wklej.org/hash/bbf6ff1510f/txt/

Thanks for replyLast edited by dolohow on Wed Dec 08, 2010 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dolohow,

Your /dev/sda only has four partitions. There are no unused partition table entries there.

I conclude that Windows must be installed on another drive.

----------

## dolohow

Yeah, windows is on another disk, but previously fdisk show both.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dolohow,

```
fdisk -l
```

should list all your disks including raid volumes

```
fdisk -l /dev/sda
```

lists only /dev/sda

You did not include the command in your paste, so we can't see what you actually did.

Do you have other disks in /dev or has your Windows disk died?

What does 

```
ls /dev/[sh]d?
```

 show?

----------

## dolohow

Sorry for the delay. I didn't have access to the computer for a week.

ls /dev/[sh]d? shows only:

```
/dev/sda
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dolohow,

It appears your Windows drive is connected to a different hard drive controller than your Gentoo drive.

Further, the kernel module for that controller is not loaded, possibly not even built.

Please post the output of lspci so we can see your hardware.

----------

## dolohow

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dolohow,

Yep, here you go. Your hard drive controllers are 

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) 

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) 

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller 
```

Check your kernel settings are like this

You have the JMicron chipset referred to in that post.  Be aware that the kernel has grown some new menu options in the SATA menu since that post was written just over two years ago. You will need them on to see the option for the JMicron chipset.

----------

## dolohow

Thanks a lot.

Now fdisk shows all hard drives in my computer and ntfs-3g mount NTFS partition with Windows.

----------

